# How do I stop automatically mounting /dev/mdX



## pineypl (Aug 27, 2010)

I am running FreeBSD 8.0 in a virtual environment on Vmware ESXi server express.  All is good except the generic kernel has me booting with two locations mounted as /var. The first is mounted from /dev/md0 and the second from /dev/da0s1d.  The /dev/md0 is only 32mb in size.  The other is many gigs.  I cannot figure out, go ahead and swing away with the big ol clue bat, nor can I find the right way to stop this through google searches.  I am unable to dismount the md0 and "properly" use the much larger disk-based /var.

I looked into my /etc/fstab and it has /dev/da0s1d mounted to /var and no mention of the /dev/md0.  There is no reference to any /dev/md0 except for when I read the output of the mount or df commands. 

So, how do I stop the /dev/md0 from being mounted, so I can use the other mount?  I really need to have the much larger /var, obviously.

Thank you for the hit with the clue bat, I am sure I deserve it.
Bob


----------



## aragon (Aug 27, 2010)

Look in /etc/rc.conf for any "varmfs" directives being enabled.


----------



## pineypl (Aug 27, 2010)

No "varmfs" in there.


----------



## aragon (Aug 27, 2010)

And mdconfig* directives?


----------



## pineypl (Aug 27, 2010)

No mdconfig in there either.

I am plodding and being quite iterative in my process.  I found this quite interesting. I changed the /dev/da0s1d to mount to /var1. I rebooted for good measure and it came back fine without the memory disk, however the /var1 was only 32mb in size. I corrected /etc/fstab to mount to /var and rebooted. That resulted in two points mounting to /var again and being only 32mb in size.

`mdconfig -l -v` shows it to be md0 swap 32M. In reading the man page for mdconfig it appears this is used when the system is under memory pressure.  I shall up the memory for the vm, to see if that helps. And tada, it did not help.

I am at wit's end, but I don't have a lot to begin with...
I hate to give up on the VmWare to simply install FreeBSD alone on this server, but if I cannot figure this out with any and all help, I may just do that to get this off my back.  I am on my second day of this and I just don't get it.

Any other thoughts are appreciated. I'll commit to the death of VM on Monday....Thanks again for any thoughts and swings of the clue bat!

Cheers and beer!
Bob


----------



## aragon (Aug 27, 2010)

Never heard of behaviour like this.  Are you installing from a standard FreeBSD release disc?

You can try add:


```
rc_debug="YES"
```

to your /etc/rc.conf.  That should help you debug what is creating that md device.


----------



## pineypl (Aug 28, 2010)

*automatic memory disk, SOLVED, and I am weak in the brainpan.*

Thank you all for the help. 

I installed from a regular download of the FreeBSD Release 8.0 cd iso.
Ouput of uname -a shows: 8
	
	



```
.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009
```

Upon further review, I saw in /etc/defaults/rc.conf on line 49, varmfs was set to "AUTO" which was not so obvious to me previously, would automatically make the memory disk. I changed the "AUTO" to "NO" and rebooted.  I have logged in to see there is no /dev/md0 mounted. 

As mentioned earlier, my process would be iterative in nature and I would follow the leads of the learned input here on the forum.  I do apologize for not finding the obvious sooner and for bothering you all here.  I assumed since I was running in a virtual environment, something nefarious must be occurring. but alas it was simple (l)user error.

Again, thanks and have a great weekend.
Bob


----------



## gilinko (Aug 28, 2010)

Do not edit /etc/defaults/rc.conf! Add the relevant part to /etc/rc.conf and that will override the value in the defaults file.


----------



## pineypl (Aug 29, 2010)

gilinko said:
			
		

> Do not edit /etc/defaults/rc.conf! Add the relevant part to /etc/rc.conf and that will override the value in the defaults file.



Yes, I know that, but I "overwrote" that in the /etc/rc.conf and it did NOT work. I still got the /dev/md0. I forgot to mention I tried that to no avail.

Actually I don't even care now as I have to rip and replace this install.  The VM is failing constantly when I get any moderate network load, or disk loading.  I have to can the VM and straight install FBSD on this hardware. 

Thanks again.


----------

